# Climbers rope clear creek tunnel 2



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Was it in the water at all? Guys working those routes often leave a rope hanging but usually do a good job securing it and keeping it out of the river.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, one end was in the water, but couldn't tell how much was in the water. Hopefully it all secure.


----------

